# iPad question



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2014)

Is it possible to post photos that are on the iPad on to the site? I can't seem to wok out how to do it. Ta.

Also how do do that clever thing where you put a link on text, so that if you click "here" for example, it takes to the relevant site?

Ta, everso much.


----------



## Cycleops (31 Mar 2014)

I have an iPad mini and it is really very simple. Just tap on the "post Reply" button and it will bring up a box saying "choose file" tap on this and you will get a choice of "take photo" or "choose existing" the latter will take you your photos, then just tap on the one you want.

To post a link go to the address bar at the top of the selected page. Tap and hold on this until you get a option to "select all", tap this and then you an option to "cut", tap this. The link is then transferred to your "clipboard". Go to the post you are writing leave a space , put your finger on the screen, then release it. You then will get an option to "paste", select that and your link will appear.


----------



## JoeyB (31 Mar 2014)

Yer I just hit upload file, then you can choose from camera roll and then whether you want full size image or thumbnail view.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I have an iPad mini and it is really very simple. Just tap on the "post Reply" button and it will bring up a box saying "choose file" tap on this and you will get a choice of



Do you mean " upload a file" ?


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Yer I just hit upload file, then you can choose from camera roll and then whether you want full size image or thumbnail view.



Nope don't work. The box comes up but it won't let me choose anything.


----------



## JoeyB (31 Mar 2014)

CarlP said:


> Do you mean " upload a file" ?


----------



## JoeyB (31 Mar 2014)

Hit Upload a File. 

Then select Choose File

Then Select from Existing

Then Camera Roll (if you have default folders setup)

Pick your photos!


----------



## Cycleops (31 Mar 2014)

CarlP said:


> Do you mean " upload a file" ?


Yes sorry.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2014)

JoeyB said:


> View attachment 41220



I get that box up but the "choose file" button does no highlight and it won't let me upload anything.


----------



## JoeyB (31 Mar 2014)

Perhaps you have not allowed Safari access to your iPad storage / photo library somewhere along the line


----------



## JoeyB (31 Mar 2014)

What iOS version do you have? Are you fully up to date?


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2014)

My iPad is an original one, the software is up to date, I've searched the web and can't seem to find the answer.


----------



## JoeyB (31 Mar 2014)

I read somewhere that force closing the photo app can sort issues out. Double press home button then hold down photo app until no entry sign appears. Press on that sign to close photo app. Try safari file upload again.


----------



## JoeyB (31 Mar 2014)

JoeyB said:


> I read somewhere that force closing the photo app can sort issues out. Double press home button then hold down photo app until no entry sign appears. Press on that sign to close photo app. Try safari file upload again.



Actually. In this version of iOS you just double click home button then swipe the apps upwards to delete them. Do that with Photos and Safari and try again


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2014)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2014)

Nope didn't work. It is a puzzle.


----------



## JoeyB (31 Mar 2014)

I did some more digging and it certainly used to be an issue for Xenforo based forums and Safari. But it definitely works on mine. I wonder if it's because I have other apps installed that can access camera roll, perhaps they enable the feature somehow. I have Instagram, Photobucket, Dropbox and a couple of others installed that access Camera Roll. Weird.


----------



## JoeyB (31 Mar 2014)

Do you have any Safari updates available?


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2014)

I have latest update on my first gen iPad, I'll check Safari updates. Is Icab worth having?


----------



## JoeyB (31 Mar 2014)

Dunno, what is it?

iOS 7.1 on yours yes?


----------



## Cycleops (31 Mar 2014)

IOS 7.1 should update Safari.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Dunno, what is it?
> 
> iOS 7.1 on yours yes?


No, 5.1.1 it won't go any higher, I think that's the prob.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2014)

I've just done this on my iPhone 4! It must be os


----------



## JoeyB (31 Mar 2014)

CarlP said:


> No, 5.1.1 it won't go any higher, I think that's the prob.


Oh, yes. Sorry didn't realise there was a limit for older iPads. File upload functionality came with iOS 6 onwards unfortunately.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Oh, yes. Sorry didn't realise there was a limit for older iPads. File upload functionality came with iOS 6 onwards unfortunately.



Thanks for your help, at least I know the answer now!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Apr 2014)

CarlP said:


> I've just done this on my iPhone 4! It must be os



Are you the dog or that nutter in the background, my money's on the hound?


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Are you the dog or that nutter in the background, my money's on the hound?



If you don't know the answer to that you should not be using a computer. Walk away.


----------

